# NAF Gastri-Aid?



## TwinnyOlive (5 February 2014)

Hi everyone

I have a mare who gets a bit touchy with her stomach. Just wondered if NAF Gastri-Aid is any good?

She does a fair amount of competing so does travel which also probably unsettles her.


----------



## LittleGreyMare (5 February 2014)

I was told by my vet not to bother with this, instead he recommended nutriscience gastrocare.


----------



## ihatework (5 February 2014)

I'd personally try protexin acid ease as my first port of call


----------



## magicmoose (5 February 2014)

Wouldn't bother with NAF either.  Another vote for Protexin.


----------



## wench (6 February 2014)

As per others an expensive pot of herbs


----------



## glamourpuss (6 February 2014)

Expensive, didn't work & the relatively large amount put my fussy eater off his food. I have half a tub unused you can have for P&P if you still want to try it.


----------



## magicmoose (6 February 2014)

I do wonder which NAF spend more on - producing their products, or advertising!!


----------



## fuzzle (9 February 2014)

Very intreasting post, what is protexin and where do you buy it from???  xx


----------



## Afrikaner (10 February 2014)

Have a look at Science Supplements Gut Balancer, worked for us and good technical info to support it.


----------



## 4April (15 February 2014)

I use baileys digestive plus, I did use haylage balancer but it didnt have much effect.


----------



## JoClark (17 February 2014)

A lot of people say Rite Trac is great.  I havent used it my self but my boy is coming off his GastroGard soon so I might get some


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 February 2014)

I have used NAF PinkPowder and Haylage Balancer, it upset them and made their feet very tender.  I now give Aloe Vera juice to good effect.


----------

